
This House Can Be 3D-Printed for $4,000 - iambateman
https://www.fastcompany.com/40538464/this-house-can-be-3d-printed-for-4000
======
iambateman
I think this is fascinating, not just because of their focus on the developing
world, but because I would gladly put one or two or three of these in my
backyard.

Let's assume that $4k is just production cost and that finishes are another
$6k (because we're fancy). That means I could put 2 of these in my backyard,
adding 1400 square feet for $20k? Deal!

